# Post some pics of your cutteri & rainbows



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone got any pics of cutteri and rainbows they can post. Never see any here in the LFS and was wondering what everyone else's looked like.

thanks!


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Not sure if this is what you meant by "rainbows", but here are two male Boesmani rainbows that I used to have:


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

...Doh - you probably meant Herotilapias didn't you? I didn't see that this was the CA forum. I was thinking general aquaria for some reason.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll post some of my Cutteri pics


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a wc cutteri pair on the way. I'll try and get some pics of my rainbows soon.

Nice looking cutteri *lostnight*.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks AU Chief!

The male Cutteri in that pair I posted was killed last year by a Neet. I ordered a male WC Cutteri from TUIC probably around September. He was so shy, he would hide the instant I walked into the room. This lasted months (actually he's still shy). So I added a couple of Burmese Border Botias to liven things up. That didn't help much, so I added 3 Giant Danios. He still showed no interest in hooking up with the female. So I added another cichlid, the mellower of the two adult Neets I have. I put the Neet in a couple of months ago. Still nothing.

I was ready to give up on them breeding in that aquarium, even though the female has bred in there before with her old mate. So I thought about moving the Cutteris in my 150 for a change of scenery. I got a phone call today, I was walking around the house talking. In mid sentence I noticed free swimming fry in the Cutteri tank and said, "holy **** they finally spawned!" It's about friggin time! I'm going to free up some more tank space and siphon some out this weekend, but not before I get a few good pics. I did take a video, it didn't turn out so well, but here it is.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

This is an older pic of my male rainbows. I have to keep them divided as they will fight endlessly. I did get a couple of new pics of the more dominant male in breeding dress but my son has the camera right now and I haven't downloaded yet sooo....this all you get to see right now! :wink:


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

I never kept rainbows, but I like the hue on those.

I tried another video of the Cutteris, but I had to keep the lighting somewhat low because of their shyness. I still don't know enough about my camera to overcome this. Oh well, better than nothing. After I shot this I siphoned out most of the fry to put in a growout tank.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, those rainbow look pretty awesome. Is that normal coloring for them? How often do they spawn?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Actually that's a pretty crappy picture of them! (I think my camera is dying). In real life they are more intense orange and they have blue trim on their dorsal, and pectoral fins. The more dominant male is wearing black on the bottom half of his body right now too. These are both males so they aren't breeding but I would guess they are pretty much like any other new world cichlid and can spawn every 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Got the camera back and again, sorry for the crappy pic but in this you can see the blue outline on his dorsal and anal fins (not so much on his pectoral fins as they are very dark at this time)...


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

wow, I had no idea that they got that type of coloring...guess thats why they call them rainbows. how big are they gonna get?

Do you know how to sex them?


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

my newest and clearest video of cutteri with fry


----------



## marge618 (Mar 12, 2006)

heylady said:


> Got the camera back and again, sorry for the crappy pic but in this you can see the blue outline on his dorsal and anal fins (not so much on his pectoral fins as they are very dark at this time)...


Remarkable fish! Please tell us a bit more about them.
Later,
Marge


----------

